# DGS 62 N Plasser & Theurer Dynamic Track Stabiliser (Kibri)



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

one of my projects: DGS 62 N Plasser & Theurer Dynamic Track Stabiliser of FERGRUPO company from Kibri 16070 (H0 - 1/87):














































Hope you like it!

Regards.
Ayala Botto,
Lisbon, Portugal

*Facebook: "Ayala Botto Model Trains"
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Ayala-Botto-Model-Trains/100140160133220[/B]*


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

That is outstanding work !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I'll echo that ... very intricate detail work ... nicely done!

TJ


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Very nice!!


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,

some interesting links about this issue:

http://www.biscatrain.fr/article-motorisation-du-stabilisateur-de-voies-kibri-dgs62-n-41253500.html

http://www.biscatrain.fr/article-di...voie-dgs62n-kibri-suite-et-fin--41312895.html

http://www.biscatrain.fr/article-video-n-71-stabilisateur-de-voies-kibri-dgs62n-41827479.html

http://www.rheinard.de/index.php?id=52

http://www.british-ho.freeserve.co.uk/showcase/on-track-plant/kibri_p+t-dgs62n_1.htm

Let me know if you need help with the french.


Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Plasser & Theurer DGS 62N Dynamic Track Stabiliser (Kibri 16070)*

Hi,

Updated links with the photos:




















































































































































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## AyalaBotto (Oct 27, 2010)

*Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabiliser - Kibri 16070*

Hi,

New photos of my Plasser & Theurer DGS 62 N Dynamic Track Stabilizer from COMSA (Spanish Company) - (Kibri 16070) at Pinhal Novo Model Railways Exhibition that took place on November 19th and 20th in Portugal.

































































Thanks.
Regards,
Ayala Botto


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You do create some impressive models.


----------

